# Problem shooting while wearing a cap.



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it a short bill cap? I use a fedora type hat when shooting and it has a soft brim. I bend up the right side (shoot right handed) over my right eye. It stays up pretty well. The left side is down. Does not get in the way at all. I think it is BIg Jim's Archery that has short brim baseball style hats that have a wire in the brim so you can bend up one side. Hope this helps. GREG


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I use a boonie hat and clip the right side up with a paper clip. I shoot mainly west and am resigned to putting up with annoying glare during certain portions of the day. Often I'll stand way off to the left and shoot at an angle towards the target to let the left-side brim cut the sun. This also buys me an extra five yards on that particular target.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

A good pair of wrap a round sun glass can work pretty good as well.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to flip the short brim up


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I wore a Jones cap when I shot compounds < 40" ATA, but had to give it up with 60"+ trad bows. Though, I did wear the jones cap flipped around backwards this morning to keep the pouring rain off me. Otherwise I've now resigned myself to caps w/ no bill and accept the sun torture. I miss hiding my eyes from the deer with the hat brim.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the wire brimmed archery hat but it does not help shooting into sun. I do like Thin Man does and move around to get out of the sun.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, at least I'm finding out I'm not the only one having trouble with a cap with a brim. Can I assume that most of these "archery caps" cannot be worn while doing archery? Maybe they were designed to impress women in a bar? BTW, my bow is 64", which may not be helping matters. Wait...I could cut a slot in the brim and use THAT as my anchor!!! Joe's EZ Anchor Sun Blocker $45. plus shipping.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I was gonna cut the brim on a baseball-type of cap to accommodate the string, but then decided to simply twist the hat over to the left to save the scissor grief. Then I evolved to the paper clip and flexible boonie brim to achieve some back-of-neck coverage, as well. You could also hold a brim back with a tidy needle/thread stitch. I was getting ready to do this (and also contemplating riveting a snap button configuration) when I spied a paper clip on the table begging me to take the lazy route. I listened, and saved myself several needle pricks.

Brims and archery are at odds when the bow's string and face anchor lead to a disagreement. Some folks don't mind the string pushing a flexible brim out of the way, but I flinch when this happens so must discard this as an option. A pointy Robin Hood hat makes lots of sense, but as we are within the 21st century's era of fashion, I think rigging the head garb du jour to suit the string perhaps to be the most tasteful solution.

At summer's end, my right brow is more tan than my left, and my left forearm where sits the arm guard is pale and sickly-looking. 

Alas, what cosmetic (and fashion) indignities the avid archer must suffer!


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Just ran into this today. Solved by moving the brim left about an inch.


----------



## badkitty (Oct 13, 2012)

+1 for a boonie cap. Mine has a flexible wire sewn into the brim and I flip it up while taking a shot and down when pulling arrows. If the sun is directly in my eyes, I can flip it down in the front to shade my eyes without too much interference with the string.

I love being outside but am about as pasty white as the come and do as much as I can to limit the amount of UV exposure that I get.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to rock climb with bicycle hats. The pop up brim gave me the visibility I needed while looking up (same as your head position on a racing bike). I have not tried one for archery but it might work. Another advantage is that you can pop it down after the shot to get more shade.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Can I assume that most of these "archery caps" cannot be worn while doing archery? Maybe they were designed to impress women in a bar? BTW, my bow is 64"...


Yes I think the brim, especially on baseball-type hats, only work well with compounds, which have short ATA lengths and tighter string angles. Or with a very short-limbed trad bow maybe.



Thin Man said:


> ...flexible boonie brim to achieve some back-of-neck coverage, as well. You could also hold a brim back with a tidy needle/thread stitch.


I like this idea. Since I already have a boonie treated with Sawyers - I think I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

THANK YOU! I ordered a traditional (small bill) cycling cap from Sears. If that does not work, I'll try a Boonie. I never heard the term "Boonie". I use to call them "Tree-Hugger" hats, like, how to look like a "enviornmental wacko". If I get one, I won't wear it in public.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Joe Hohmann said:


> THANK YOU! I ordered a traditional (small bill) cycling cap from Sears. If that does not work, I'll try a Boonie. I never heard the term "Boonie". I use to call them "Tree-Hugger" hats, like, how to look like a "enviornmental wacko". If I get one, I won't wear it in public.


Think of it more like a US Marine jungle hat, just get the right colour.


----------



## TexasCowGrower (Mar 5, 2014)

I have the same problem and just turn the hat brim backwards. This way I am forced to focus on the target AND I feel like a "Gangsta Hay Bale Killah" :smile:


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I use a standard gimme baseball style hat. Mostly if I keep my head upright, I don't have a problem. It is sort of a form check for me. On days that I cannot seem to avoid the brim I just turn it slightly, about a half inch and continue.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I use these hats with a wire in the brim around the outer edge, so it is not floppy like a boonie. 

It is soft in the middle but the wire holds it out like a solid brim. This allows you to bend it if you need a little more clearance for a bowstring.

If you look at the hat on the top left that is mine. That little bend in the brim is for my string clearance. I can actually bend it even less than that for proper clearance. 











I get them here. http://www.spinritecresters.com/hats.htm


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Well, at least I'm finding out I'm not the only one having trouble with a cap with a brim. Can I assume that most of these "archery caps" cannot be worn while doing archery? Maybe they were designed to impress women in a bar? BTW, my bow is 64", which may not be helping matters. Wait...I could cut a slot in the brim and use THAT as my anchor!!! Joe's EZ Anchor Sun Blocker $45. plus shipping.


The wire brim archery hat DOES work but not shooting into the sun. I can shoot with mine on in any direction or attitude but shooting into the sun like you originally posted is a no no.


----------



## randolph nawroc (Sep 24, 2013)

yes hat and eye glasses are a pain in the, they destroy my form and interfear with my consistancy. just before I shoot I drop the hat


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

Style gentlemen. You may as well look good while shooting. https://www.denniskirk.com/3430234.sku?ad=4355691769

Don't forget some nice polarized shades while you're at it. Protect your eyes from feather bits and the sun simultaneously.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I draw the string right up to the frame of my glasses (eye brow) so I can really shoot with any brim at all.


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

Boonie hat for me, I still have the one from my Army days. For winter I have a wool fedora with ear flaps that keeps me warm. That's a function over form thing, both bills are flexible enough to not affect the string.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

High Plains said:


> Boonie hat for me, I still have the one from my Army days.


x 2. The boonies work well. Mother Nature left me bereft of my natural UV protection (hair), so I have to wear a hat of some type to prevent burning my scalp. The boonie seems most adaptable.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Zurf, 

When sporting a jaunty hat like that, one must also attend to the elbows with a leather patch, puff upon a briar pipe, and suckle frequently upon the grooved teat of a flat, monogrammed, stainless steel flask whilst afield.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I wear a "Coups cap" it has a soft bill..its designed for bow shooting and hunting. The original guy has retired but sold the equipment to Two Tracks Archery.. Two tracks is known for their quality felted wool products. I have a original Fleece Coups Cap, its nice and warm on cold November days when I'm in Ohio..


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Either a short brimmed Bowhunters cap or in most cases I turn my hat around


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Thin Man said:


> Zurf,
> 
> When sporting a jaunty hat like that, one must also attend to the elbows with a leather patch, puff upon a briar pipe, and suckle frequently upon the grooved teat of a flat, monogrammed, stainless steel flask whilst afield.


And you must wear a tweed suit with tie, green Wellingtons, and a Barbour jacket.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

... plus a dapper and waxed handlebar moustache _(note the archaic Euro-spelling ... this is vital if one deigns to be considered erudite)_ that is trimmed shorter on the draw side, which is worn as a badge of honour _(again, that self-elevating, yet humble in intent, Euro-spelling)_ indicating the highest levels of archery marksmanship, aspiration, discipline, hygiene, etiquette, and worthiness amongst jolly camaraderie within the various circles of polite society. 

No camera lens could possibly capture his visage as being anything less than that of the most elevated and incarnate toxophilite to strut forth 'pon field and forest.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Thin Man said:


> Zurf,
> 
> When sporting a jaunty hat like that, one must also attend to the elbows with a leather patch, puff upon a briar pipe, and suckle frequently upon the grooved teat of a flat, monogrammed, stainless steel flask whilst afield.


You're killing me... :set1_rolf2:

Thanks Thin Man - I needed that tonight.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

How come no one has mentioned the felt "Robin Hood" cap listed in the 1966 Robin Hood Archery catalog I have? Now THERE was a good way to look like a horse's a**!


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

Thin Man said:


> Zurf,
> 
> When sporting a jaunty hat like that, one must also attend to the elbows with a leather patch, puff upon a briar pipe, and suckle frequently upon the grooved teat of a flat, monogrammed, stainless steel flask whilst afield.


Now you're talking!


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Thin Man said:


> Zurf,
> 
> When sporting a jaunty hat like that, one must also attend to the elbows with a leather patch, puff upon a briar pipe, and suckle frequently upon the grooved teat of a flat, monogrammed, stainless steel flask whilst afield.[/QUOTE)
> 
> You forgot "...after arriving in your 1949 Jaguar Mk V sedan".


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with the boonie hat, but also look into the bucket hat. It's a boonie hat with a shorter brim (both flexible).


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Leafwalker said:


> I agree with the boonie hat, but also look into the bucket hat. It's a boonie hat with a shorter brim (both flexible).


That looks like it would do the trick.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Leafwalker said:


> I agree with the boonie hat, but also look into the bucket hat. It's a boonie hat with a shorter brim (both flexible).


Ugh, bucket hats give me flashbacks to the 60s. I wore one in college and on the golf course.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks to suggestions here, I found something that works! I ordered, online from Sears, a Pace Sportswear Traditional Cycling Cap (brushed twill, slate grey) for $15.99. It makes me look a bit like Tweedle Dum, but I was able to shoot 60 arrows today with the sun head-on without the string from my 64" AMO bow hitting the bill. I also ordered a Boonie hat that allows a side to be secured up. I'll report on that when I get it.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

If you want a Robin Hood hat Mudd on TradGang will make you one and you can become one of "Mudd's Merry Men."


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I prefer a welders cap. I has a soft short brim that keeps the sun out of my eyes, and bends if the string does touch. Anyone who has worked in the building trades will know what I mean.:laugh:


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, I've tried the Cycle Cap, Bucket Hat, and Boonie. For my backyard needs, the Bucket works best due to the fact that it keeps the sun off my eyes in any sun position. The Cycle Cap does fine as long as the sun is directly in front of me. The 64" string is hitting the Boonie too much, even though I look less dopey in it. Fortunatly, the club ranges have no sun problems.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I gave up and hang it in the tree once on stand. Here in PA orange hat and vest is required for most of the season. When not required I don't wear it.
You can always turn it for a shot like Barry Wensel


----------

